# Dirtbike Streetbike Singlespeed NOX FLIPPER Komplettrad 26Zoll



## Jukosch (30. Januar 2015)

Hallo!
Ich verkaufe hier mein NOX Flipper Dirtbike mit 26 Zoll Laufrädern in einwandfreiem Zustand. Das Fahrrad wurde im März 2010 gekauft und seit dem eigentlich kaum genutzt. Trotzdem hat das Fahrrad neue Avid BB7_MTN Scheibenbremsen (Scheibendurchmesser VR 185mm und HR 160mm) mit passenden Bremshebeln und Shimano Saint Pedalen erst vor ca. 200km spendiert bekommen (Zeitwert ca. 150€)! Also alles wie neu!

Fahrradpass und Rechnung sind vorhanden und werden beim Kauf übergeben.

Weitere Infos:

Farbe: Grau
Rahmenhöhe: 15 Zoll
Material: Stahl (CrMo 4130)
Felgen: Mavid En 321 Disc
VR-Nabe: Nox-Components
HR-Nabe: Fusion
Tretlager/Kurbel: Truvativ Howitzer Ruktion
Federgabel: SR Suntour DURO DJ D mit 100mm Federweg
Kettenblatt: 34 Zähne
Ritzel: 16 Zähne
Mäntel: Schwalbe Table Top
Alle anderen Teile sind von der Firma NOX Cycles (also ein Fahrrad Made in Germany)

Ich bin das Fahrrad heute gefahren und habe es auf Herz und Nieren getestet und es fährt sich einfach super und sieht auch so aus - lediglich ein paar Spuren am Rahmen vom Schloss und eine Schramme am Lenker sind zu sehen (siehe Bilder bei eBay-Kleinanzeigen)!

Link zur eBay-Kleinanzeige: KLICK MICH

Du hast Interesse oder Fragen? Dann melde dich bei mir! Das Fahrrad kann gerne in Mainz Probe gefahren werden! (Kontakt: [email protected])







 
Preis: 599€ VHB


----------



## Jukosch (2. Februar 2015)

Neuer Preis: 549€ VHB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jukosch (11. Februar 2015)

Preisupdate: 499€ VHB


----------

